# Canon 5d Mark iii screen protector now available from XO Skins



## broseph (Mar 28, 2012)

XO Skins just posted on facebook they have their Canon 5d mark iii screen protectors available http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector







They hide finger prints and stop scratches very well. Looks like it covers the top glass as well


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for pointing this out! Just this weekend I went to XOskins' site and was disappointed that they didn't have the 5D3 yet. Ordering right away.

I've used Zagg films, and I think they are great for exterior protection, but not for LCD screens. The bumpy texture is too distracting. The XOskin on my phone is seriously hard to notice. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

The camera already has a protective glass cover over the lcd that can be easily replaced. A protector to protect the protector?


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The camera already has a protective glass cover over the lcd that can be easily replaced. A protector to protect the protector?



Easily? Seriously? I think you're exaggerating that a bit. I replaced the *plastic* screen on the 5D classic and it was anything but easy. First you have to buy the part directly from Canon support, not the most intuitive thing to do. (Be sure to order the adhesive as well, since they don't include it with the screen!) Then you have to heat up and pry off the old screen without scratching the rest of your body or worse, the LCD itself. It might technically be "easy" to do, but it's nerve-wracking, having your unprotected LCD screen exposed to the elements. The risk of damaging the LCD is not worth it to me.

And I think you're wrong, but I'm having trouble proving it... The LCD screen does not appear to be actual glass. It feels like the same soft plastic that's on every other Canon body I've owned. They scratch incredibly easy. Why Canon refuses to put something like Gorilla Glass on their pro DSLR's is beyond me.

Save yourself the trouble. Use screen protection films. They really do work, and XO skins are as smooth as glass instead of "orange peel" textured, so the reflections will not look weird.


----------



## payluder (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks I just ordered it and applied a coupon for $3 off try it : byublue


----------



## aloper (Mar 29, 2012)

Great find! I was just searching to see if there were any screen protectors available. I just sold my 7D last week that had a Zagg set on it's LCD screens. Peeling them off, both the top plate and rear LCD screens looked perfect...like the day I got the 7D. Some people knock them but they protect against the small scratches that seem to build up over time...just from bumping the camera around or taking it in and out of bags when traveling or on location.


----------



## broseph (Mar 29, 2012)

They just posted an install video too. That kid needs a tripod! 
Canon 5D Mark III Screen Protector Install 5D MKIII 5D MK3 5D Mark3


----------



## broseph (Mar 30, 2012)

Dang I didn't think to use a coupon. Next time I guess..


----------



## almograve (Mar 30, 2012)

payluder said:


> Thanks I just ordered it and applied a coupon for $3 off try it : byublue



thank you! that worked fine for me! 
I will look for a better screen protector later on but it would be stupid to scratch the screen in order to save 10$.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 4, 2012)

Do the XO screen protectors have a rippled (bumpy) effect like the Zagg protectors? Are they easy to remove if I were to decide I don't like them?


----------



## broseph (Apr 4, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Do the XO screen protectors have a rippled (bumpy) effect like the Zagg protectors? Are they easy to remove if I were to decide I don't like them?



No they don't have that look. A lot of folks call that orange peel


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool and thank you. I have heard of the Orange Peel reference before - I thought it was related to colour - not texture, good to know.


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 5, 2012)

I just wasted time and money on this crap.
The skin set they sent me IS NOT designed for the 5D MK3.
The top part has rounded edges and doesn't even fit the screen.

Not impressed at all


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 6, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> I just wasted time and money on this crap.
> The skin set they sent me IS NOT designed for the 5D MK3.
> The top part has rounded edges and doesn't even fit the screen.
> 
> Not impressed at all



U mad bro? :

Mine fit fine. It wasn't a 100% microscopically accurate fit, but it covered both screens rather well. If you want it perfect to the nanometer, you should buy their cut-to-fit screens.


----------



## broseph (Apr 11, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Cool and thank you. I have heard of the Orange Peel reference before - I thought it was related to colour - not texture, good to know.



No problem


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 11, 2012)

They sent me a replacement.
I'll see how this one fits...

ET


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 11, 2012)

payluder said:


> Thanks I just ordered it and applied a coupon for $3 off try it :* byublue*



Thanks for coupon code. It works on my order.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 11, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> They sent me a replacement.
> I'll see how this one fits...
> 
> ET


I would be very interested to hear how v2.0 works out.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 11, 2012)

You have guys ever use this XO skin before? 

Is this easy to remove? will it leave any marks after removed?

Thanks, Dylan


----------



## broseph (Apr 12, 2012)

Found this doesn't appear to leave residue
XO Skins leaves nothing behind


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 12, 2012)

Version 2 fits like a hand in a glove as Morrissey used to say 
I don't know what version they sent me originally (perhaps a 7D) but this one is perfect on the top LCS and the back screen.
They went on a lot better too with next to no ripples or bubbles.
Knowing my luck the camera will get recalled tomorrow...

ET


----------



## broseph (Apr 13, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Version 2 fits like a hand in a glove as Morrissey used to say
> I don't know what version they sent me originally (perhaps a 7D) but this one is perfect on the top LCS and the back screen.
> They went on a lot better too with next to no ripples or bubbles.
> Knowing my luck the camera will get recalled tomorrow...
> ...



Haha nice. I always thing of Ace Ventura when I hear that


----------



## muldereric (Apr 18, 2012)

These XO skins do look nice. I have been looking for some decent protectors myself, but ended up with a protector that doesn't fight. Website says it's compatible with the Mk3, but the product package says 5D/5D-II. When holding the protector next to the LCD you can clearly see it's way too small.
Unfortunatly I do not have a creditcard and can't buy XO skins as they do not sell them in my country. Seems they are the only one with a screenprotector for the Mk3....


----------



## idratherplaytennis (Apr 18, 2012)

Are there any other kinds of skins out there for the Mark III that don't involve liquids? I've used something similar to these XO things, called BestSkinsEver for like maybe my last 4-5 iPods that I have owned, however I find it a lot more difficult to use and it never comes out just perfect, be it super small air pockets that didn't squeegee out or whatever it is. I recently got a new iPhone that had some rigid protectors that attach to it, leave nothing behind, and have been exceedingly happy with those, but I would love to know if there are other options out there that you guys would recommend. I'm even down with the cutting to size, being an architectural student I have the whole Xacto knife, super precise cutting thing down to an art so yep  Any other skins you would recommend?


----------



## broseph (Apr 18, 2012)

I havent ever been happy with the hard plastic ones. They always end up peeling off and getting dust/dirt under them. Best skins are different. You use water, but they are super rubbery and have mad orange peel. I had a few bubbles after install with the xo, but after letting it dry for a day or two, everything goes away


----------



## steve263 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey new guy here 
Just been browsing the threads and reading a bit here and there.
Have a quick question about the post
I was wondering if it comes with the spray, or do soak it in water and soap?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## broseph (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Steve263, sorry for the delay. Been a while since I logged on. They come with spray, just a water/soap mix and a squeegee. I picked up a few micro fiber rags as well. They are cheaper there than anywhere. Costco used to sell big yellow ones, but I haven't seen them for a while.


----------



## ottomadic (Mar 13, 2013)

Replaced my camera can I peel it off and reapply to my replacement? Or should I just order another skin from Xoskins?


----------

